# W: OOP Fire Prism H:$



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The Prismcannon would do! :so_happy:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> The Prismcannon would do! :so_happy:


I think I have one, but in the US.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

How much would postage be from the US? @Creon


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fifty bucks or so it looks like. Entirely not worth a bag of bits.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Haha! You don't say haha! I think I'll pass but thanks anyway.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I figured as much.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I checked again, looks like first class international is about 12 bucks. depends on weight, and they are metal pieces. When I get home I'll post pix.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello. Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes it is!  how much with shipping? Or should I look for some 2ed powerklaws? @GrimzagGorwazza


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

How does £20 all n sound? That includes tracked international shipping. @Moriouce

Edit; Oh almost forgot. I also have 3 bright lance+scatter laser falcons, same era, same condition, that I could do for £15 a piece if you wanted any of them as well. Call it £60 if you want all 4 as i'll be getting part of my shelf back..


----------

